# Favourite radio station



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

What is your favourite radio station for listening to classical music and classical talk?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

KUSC 91.5 LA CA. WQED 89.5 PITTSBURGH, PA. WYOUTUBE and WTC --->www.talkclassical.com


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Even when I had one, it was pretty awful.

The best classical radio programs I ever heard were the ones I put together in college.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

KBAQ (.org) - great variety of music and occasional anecdotes about the composers


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

www.wkar.org

90.5 WKAR from Michigan State University in Lansing. It's a PBS station that I have listened to for many, many years. They don't play classical all the time though. During the day and through the middle of the night is usually all classical but they also have NPR News and some different local stuff and on the weekends you will often find some sort of Bluegrass, Jazz or Folk music in the evenings. They do broadcast the MET when there is an Opera being performed though.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

In the Boston area, the public radio stations have largely abandoned classical music. WCRB plays classical music "lite" most of the day, but they now broadcast only the Saturday night BSO performances. No Met broadcasts or other orchestras.

The Harvard Station, WHRB plays a lot of classical, as well as jazz and folk, and carries the Met broadcasts. 
Their station strength isn't great, but they have an app, as do the aforementioned KUSC and KBAQ.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Albuquerque has a local classical station. When I turn it on, which isn't often, I don't like what I hear.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

WQXR in New York City, and WETA in Washington DC. I stream them both live.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

BTW, if you don't mind streaming, the "Simple Radio" app provides access to countless stations, both domestic and foreign.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BBC 3 and N.P.O: Radio 4


----------



## classixfan (Aug 22, 2017)

Classix Radio app (I am a fan  
Swiss Classic app
No ads and next to no talk - bliss. 
I toggle between these two.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

wkasimer said:


> In the Boston area, the public radio stations have largely abandoned classical music. WCRB plays classical music "lite" most of the day, but they now broadcast only the Saturday night BSO performances. No Met broadcasts or other orchestras. The Harvard Station, WHRB plays a lot of classical, as well as jazz and folk, and carries the Met broadcasts.


That's what I hear from an old college friend in Back Bay. I remember the '70s in Boston with gratitude. Three classical stations, music of all styles and periods, three complete operas a week, new releases all the time, knowledgeable hosts and distinguished guests from Colin Davis to Anna Russell...

Ah, there I go again with The Way Things Used To Be! I do have streaming now, so I can find good music from all over. But nothing can compare with the conversations those music guys and their friends had on WBUR in the '70s. I learned more from them than from my college education.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

The only one we have is "The Concert Program" and it covers all genres and I would be lost without it, I have given a link but do not know if it will work for other countries.

http://www.radionz.co.nz/concert


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://klara.be/ 
have some nice programmes as well.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

KUAT - University of Arizona.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

WNIU - Northern Illinois University, Dekalb. Also Wisconsin Public Radio throughout the state.

I'd be more interested in what steaming radio stations people like for classical?


----------

